#ubuntu-es 2015-12-28
<malebola> tengo un problema con "linset" es un scritp para la detecccion de redes wireless
<SonikkuAmerica> malebola: ¿Cuál versión y "sabor" de Ubuntu usas?
<SonikkuAmerica> !sabores
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'sabores'.
<SonikkuAmerica> err
<malebola> uso ubuntu studio
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> malebola: ¿Por qué no usas Network Manager?
<malebola> pero lo dicho antes elscript funcionaba pero ahora lo arranco y no me reconoce la targeta wsireless
<malebola> la cual funcionaba antes
<malebola> me conecto con network-manager
<malebola> pero estaba usando la herranienta "lincet"
<malebola> haz un google o si quieres te mando un pastebin
<malebola> ahora no me va el firefox
<malebola> reinicio y vuelvo
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Por qué necesitas usarlo? Network Manager tiene las herramientas que necesitas para conectar a muchas redes wireless...
<SonikkuAmerica> (también no sé nada sobre "linset")
<malebola> porque es una herrramienta de ataque para redes
<SonikkuAmerica> !ilegal
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ilegal'.
<SonikkuAmerica> kubot , eres terrible
<JeDa> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> No tiene un mitad de los !comandos que el bot inglés / It doesn't have half the commands the English bot does
<SonikkuAmerica> JeDa: Do I know you from somewhere? Your nick is familiar / ¿Te conozco de otro lugar? Tu nick es familiar
<JeDa> Sí, de ##werewolf
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah
<SonikkuAmerica> jeje
<Loshki> todos los commandos del bot inglés son disponible. Solamente se necessita traducirlos (sorry, my spanish's a mess)
<salapin> hola buenas tardes, como puedo instalar debian y dual boot con windows 10
<salapin> con uefi
<salapin> no me deja iniciar ni en modo live
<mimecar> preguntando en #ubuntu-es-cafe o en #debian-es
<salapin> mimecar, cuanto hace que te iniciaste en linux
<mimecar> unos cuantos años
<salapin> porque fedora?
<mimecar> ya he pasado por casi todas
<pepllopez_> Hola
<pepllopez_> Tengo un problema con mi tableta gráfica... Alguien puede ayudarme?
<mimecar> pregunta y si alguien lo sabe contestará
<pepllopez_> Aguien sabe como instalar una tableta wacom? Mi talbleta no tiene dispositivo wireless, mi conexión es usb... Soy nuevo, disculpen mi ignorancia
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<pepllopez_> Studio, instalé la 14.3 pero he terminado de actualizar hace una hora aprox
<mimecar> dentro del centro de control de Gnome tienes que tener un acceso para configurar las tabletas wacom
<pepllopez_> Sí, lo he visto
<pepllopez_> Pero el software que he visto para la configuración de tabletas wacom está solamente preparado para hacerlo por wireless
<MrTulias> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/182265
<mimecar> tiene que funcionarte también por cable
<pepllopez_> He repasado algunos tutoriales, pero lamentablemente mis conocimientos no son tantos en este momento
<pepllopez_> Hay algun problema al instalar los controladores
<mimecar> ¿qué problema?
<pepllopez_> Alguien puede ayudarme con esto... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver
<mimecar> ¿qué problema aparece al usar la aplicación del centro de control de gnome?
<pepllopez_> No me aparece la aplicación
<mimecar> antes has dicho que si aparecía
<pepllopez_> No dispongo de ningún ícono en mi sistema
<mimecar> pon una captura del centro de control de gnome
<pepllopez_> Sí, anteriormente lo inténté desde otra distrubución, y sí, ahí aparecía. En esta distribución Ubuntu Studio veo todos los paquetes desde sinaptics, dice que todo está instalado, pero no encuentro ningún ícono
<pepllopez_> Tengo otro fallo pero no sé si hay relación... Falló al ejecutar el proceso hijo «gksu» (No existe el archivo o el directorio)
<makova> hola
<mimecar> estás usando Ubuntu Studio 14.04?
<pepllopez_> Creo que sí
<mimecar> compruebalo
<pepllopez_> Donde puedo ver la distribución que ahora estoy usando, ya actualicé
<mimecar> lsb_release -a
<mimecar> en la consola
<pepllopez_> Estoy en la consola
<pepllopez_> Pero a tu orden lsb, me dice que no se encuentra
<mimecar> no te encuentra lsb_release ?
<makova> que raro
<pepllopez_> Ubuntu 14.4.3
<pepllopez_> $ lsb lsb release
<pepllopez_> No se ha encontrado la orden «lsb», quizás quiso decir:
<pepllopez_>  La orden «jsb» del paquete «jsonbot» (universe)
<pepllopez_>  La orden «lb» del paquete «live-build» (main)
<pepllopez_>  La orden «lsx» del paquete «suckless-tools» (universe)
<pepllopez_>  La orden «lsw» del paquete «suckless-tools» (universe)
<mimecar> !paste pepllopez_
<kubot> pepllopez_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> lsb_release
<mimecar> hay un "_"
<mimecar> ¿lo estás poniendo?
<pepllopez_> ok
<mimecar> y pon lo que salga en pastebin
<pepllopez_> No LSB modules are available.
<makova> mayúsculas no
<pepllopez_> Yo lo escribí en minúsculas
<pepllopez_> Ese es el mensaje que me devuelve
<pepllopez_> ~$ lsb_release
<pepllopez_> No LSB modules are available.
<MrTulias>  lsb_release -a
<mimecar> al usar Ubuntu Studio puede ser que te falten cosas
<mimecar> usas esa versión por alguna razón concreta?
<pepllopez_> Me da una serie de propuestas, a ver si te suenan...
<pepllopez_> La orden «lsw» del paquete «suckless-tools» (universe)
<pepllopez_> La orden «jsb» del paquete «jsonbot» (universe)
<pepllopez_> La orden «ls» del paquete «coreutils» (main)
<MrTulias> otra vez pusiste mal la orden
<pepllopez_> No, no uso esa versíon por ninguna razón concreta, uso la distrubución de Ubuntú Studio pr estar relacionada con mi profesión
<mimecar> entonces si que la usas por una razón concreta...
<mimecar> ya que no te sale el paquete prueba a instalar el driver del PPA que has puesto antes
<pepllopez_> Bien en esto es en lo que necesito ayuda
<pepllopez_> Ya he descargado el paquete
<mimecar> ¿has añadido el PPA?
<pepllopez_> El PPA qué es?
<pepllopez_> Perdón!
<pepllopez_> Ah! si te refieres a cualquier cosa descargable desde el centro de Ubuntu, eso está todo descargado e instalado
<mimecar> el repositorio externo que has añadido con sudo add-apt-repository ppa:doctormo/wacom-plus
<pepllopez_> Me solicita el password pero no me deja escribir... Puse toda la orden en una sola línea, tal vez no sea así
<mimecar> el password que pones al usar sudo no sale en la consola
<JeDa> ^
<JeDa> la clave se escribe, mas bien no se muestra en la terminal
<pepllopez_>  Bueno, una vez termino de escribir en el terminal la orden me demanda mi password, pero no me deja escribir
<MrTulias> sí que lo escribes, no aparece en pantalla
<pepllopez_> Ah! como no veo nada moverse, pensé que no lo hacía. Vuelvo
<pepllopez_> Gracias ahora sí
<pepllopez_> Dice que Wacom algunas veces necesita actualizar los drivers
<pepllopez_> Me envía a esta dirección
<pepllopez_> https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/ubuntu/wacom-plus
<mimecar> sigue los comandos que pone en la página
<pepllopez_> ok
<pepllopez_> voy
<pepllopez_> según dice se ha creado un anillo con la página
<pepllopez_> y se ha creado una base de datos
<pepllopez_> se ha importado algo, no sé exactamente qué...
<mimecar> la firma del repositorio PPA
<pepllopez_> Eso es
<pepllopez_> Ahora debería funcionar?
<mimecar> has puesto los comandos que te decía la guía para instalarlo?
<pepllopez_> no
<mimecar> entonces sólo has añadido el repositorio
<pepllopez_> vale
<pepllopez_> Bueno ahora he instalado, me da errores al instalar, me ha pedido reiniciar, voy a ver... Vuelvo traS EL REINICIO
<mimecar> si te da errores para que reinicias...
<Abis> Hola
<pepllopez> Hola
<pepllopez> lsusb
<mefista> quine esta conectado
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-29
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-30
<successus> salud o/
<milo_> saludos!!
<milo_> necesito implementar un pequeño servidor que pueda rastrear ciertas palabras entre los correos, es posible?
<milo_> en mi empresa han llegado algunos correos insultantes para los gerenetes y quieren saber si son externos o internos
<milo_> ya revise cabeceras y nada, alguien me da una idea?
<milo_> se los agradeceria sobremanera
<milo_> I need to implement a small server that can track certain words between the post office, is it possible?
<wyre> hola gente :D
<wyre> tengo un amigo que instaló Ubuntu hace unos días
<wyre> y ahora al iniciar el sistema le aparece un mensaje que le dice "running in low graphics"
<wyre> alguien tiene una idea de por qué apareció espontáneamente este mensaje?
<wyre> porque que yo sepa ... él no hizo nada para que le apareciese, tal vez actualizar el sistema, pero vamos, lo veo dentro de lo normal
<mimecar> parece cosa del driver gráfico
<wyre> mimecar, tiene una tarjeta nvidia
<wyre> hemos intentado reinstalar nouveao (que creo que es el que tiene por defecto)
<wyre> pero da problemas con algunas dependencias
<wyre> y la verdad es que como no estoy con él en persona... no sé muy bien qué hacer
<mimecar> lo estáis poniendo desde el repositorio?
<wyre> mimecar, claro :)
<wyre> con apt-get
<mimecar> no debería tener dependencias rotas
<wyre> el paquete es
<wyre> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<wyre> o es nouveau a secas?
<mimecar> en todo caso tendría que reinstalar un paquete, no instalar uno nuevo
<mimecar> wyre, tienes un live usb  a mano verdad?
<wyre> mimecar, sí, sí
<wyre> por supuesto estaba pensando en reinstalarlo
<wyre> e incluso reconfigurarlo con dpkg
<wyre> y la verdad no, no creo que mi amigo tenga un liveusb a mano xD
<mimecar> seguramente será algo de dpkg
<mimecar> y si no funciona, driver de nvidia
<wyre> mimecar, pero para instalar el de nvidia tendría que desinstalar nuveau, no?
<wyre> y cómo se reconfiguraría nuveau?
<wyre> sudo dpkg-reconfigure nouveau a secas?
<mimecar> me parece recordar que no
<mimecar> para reconfigurar sí
<aaaww14> hola alguien me puede indicar que pack debo instalar para tener el comando e4label que es el que necesitaria para poner etiqueta a una particion
<mimecar> Gparted me suena que también podría cambiar las etiquetas
<mimecar> ese comando forma parte de e2fsprogs
<mimecar> es el primer resultado al buscarlo en google
<aaaww14> estoy mirando de aprender ha hacerlo todo desde terminal si mas no para poder utilizar ubuntu server
<aaaww14> si ya instale el pack ese
<aaaww14> pero me sigue sin funcionar
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error que te da al usar el comando
<aaaww14> puede que tenga que añadir repositorios?
<mimecar> no
<aaaww14> no encuentra la orden e4label
<mimecar> ¿tienes instalado el paquete e2fsprogs?
<aaaww14> pero me dice que existe e2label que existe dentro del pack e2fsprogs
<mimecar> http://linux.die.net/man/8/e4label
<aaaww14> es decir el comando e4label es e2label?
<mimecar> es lo que dice la documentación
<aaaww14> bueno supongo que para ubuntu e2label es el equivalente a e4label en red hat
<aaaww14> es que la sinopsis de e4label me dice que la gramatica es e2label bueno supongo que algun error de gramatica que funciona tambien
<mexchip> e4label es lo mismo que e2label
<mexchip> pero renombrado
<mexchip> en Red Hat tienes el paquete e4fsprogs, contiene binarios equivalentes a e2fsprogs
<mexchip> info aquí: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/5/html/Deployment_Guide/s1-filesystem-ext4-managing.html
<mimecar> mexchip, salió hace un par de horas
<successus> salud o/
<Ignacio_26> Hola. Compre una notebook samsung. Vino con Windows 10 y con 7 particiones. elimine todas, volvi a instalar windows 10, y luego en otra particion instale ubuntu. Ovbiamente que desactive UEFI, pero ahora en el bios me da 3 opciones. Iniciar Ubuntu, Windows Boot Manager, y el disco rigido. Lo que me llama la atencion es que cuando inicio con la opcion de Ubuntu, me da el grub, pero si inicio desde Windows Boot Manager no.
<Ignacio_26> Me llama la atencion, porque desde windows boot manager solo inicia windows y no aparece grub
<Ignacio_26> tiene 2 MBR diferentes o algo asi?
<Ignacio_26> porque al instalar grub deberia parecer el boot de windows
<Ignacio_26> desaparecer*
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-31
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud o/
<mefista> hola alguna actividad para hoy
<mimecar> cenar y tomar las uvas
<mefista> muy bien mimecar espero k la pases bien
<mefista> con los tuyos
<mimecar> dentro de un rato desconectaré por este año
<mefista> muy bien feliz año nuevo mimecar y a todos
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-01
<test_> buenas noches feliz año nuevo.
<mimecar> feliz año nuevo
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-02
<successus> salud o/
<zza> hola alguien me puede decir como comprimir en zip cada archivo por separado con password, el problema lo tengo cuando me tiene que poner el password mediante el for
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-03
<Beztox> Buenas a todos
<Beztox> Hay algo que me tiene intrigado desde que instalé esta nueva versión de Xubuntu 15.10. Las interfaces de red no tienen los nombres tradicionales como por ejemplo la interfaz Wireless no se llama "wlan0" sino "wlx002586e8df4b" y la interfaz Ethernet no se llama "eth0" sino "enx5a849847b4d7"
<Beztox> ¿A qué se deberá ese cambio?
<mapps> hi all
<mapps> hola
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
